# Transitioning from IBC 2006 to IBC 2009?



## brudgers (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got a small project that will be under IBC 2009 and prior to the arrival of my new code book, I am wondering what differences you gals and guys are aware of between the two.   Thanks.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 28, 2011)

Plenty...some would depend on your project, but means of egress width (no more sprinkler reduction) can be a big surprise if the widths were originally designed under the 2006 and now is submitted under 2009!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2011)

Some info here

http://mdcodes.umbc.edu/dhcd2/count/dhcd_cds/2009%20Changes%20to%20the%202006%20IBC%20-%20for%20web%20presentation.pdf

Whats the project? Maybe we could give you a heads up


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2011)

was the 100 O/L requireing sprinklers in A-3 in the 06????


----------



## brudgers (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

 The project will add a new pre-engineered metal roof system over an existing warehouse along with some facade changes.

Yes, I know I get all the glamorous projects.

But once it arrives, I will be digging into the shiny new copy of IBC 2009 I just ordered from Amazon and starting to get a feel for it.

Probably have to change my signature to add the date after which all code analysis is based on IBC 2009, too.

I'm missing SBC 1997 already.


----------



## Frank (Jun 30, 2011)

Free online viewer from ICC for I-codes

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/IC-P-2009-000019.htm


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN IBC 2009, MEANS OF EGRESS

some of these significant changes in Chapter 10: Means of Egress.

According to IBC 2009, sprinklered and non-sprinklered buildings will be treated the same when calculating the minimum egress width.

1005.1 MINIMUM REQUIRED EGRESS WIDTH

In IBC 2006, sprinklered buildings (other than Group H-1, H-2, H-3, H-4 and I-2 occupancies) were required to have a minimum egress width of 0.2 inches per occupant in stairways and 0.15 inches per occupant in other egress components, while non-sprinklered buildings (other than Group H-1, H-2, H-3, H-4 and I-2 occupancies) were required to have a higher minimum egress width of 0.3 inches per occupant in stairways and 0.2 inches per occupant in other egress components.

IBC 2009 revised section 1005.1 and eliminated the reduction for the minimum egress width in sprinklered buildings. Now, sprinklered and non-sprinklered buildings are required to have a minimum egress width of 0.3 inches per occupant in stairways and 0.2 inches per occupant in other egress components. However, these widths should not be less than specified elsewhere in the code.

1005.3 DOOR HARDWARE ENCROACHMENT

IBC 2009 added the new section 1005.3 to clarify the door hardware encroachment to the means of egress width.

According to the new section, surface-mounted latch release hardware is exempt from the 7 inches maximum projection of a fully opened door. This exemption applies only when the hardware is mounted to the side of the door facing the corridor width when the door is in the open position, and is mounted 34 to 48 inches above the finished floor.

1007.3 EXIT STAIRWAYS

In order for exit stairways to be considered part of an accessible means of egress, IBC requires exit stairways to either incorporate an area of refuge or be accessed from an area of refuge or horizontal exit.

While IBC 2000 and 2003 provided an exception for the area of refuge requirement in sprinklered buildings, IBC 2006 took out this exception and required areas of refuge in sprinklered buildings.

IBC 2009 brought back the exception provided to sprinklered buildings by revising section 1007.3. IBC 2009 also added two additional exceptions to the area of refuge requirement. According to the revised section, Group R-2 occupancy and smoke protected seating areas complying with section 1028.6.2 are exempt from the area of refuge requirement.

1007.8 TWO-WAY COMMUNICATION

IBC 2009 added in section 1007.8 the requirement to provide two-way communication systems at the elevator landing on each accessible floor above and below the story of exit discharge in buildings where areas of refuge are not provided. Floors with exit ramps are exempt from this requirement.

1008.1.2 DOOR SWING

IBC 2009 revised section 1008.1.2 to permit the use of manually operated horizontal sliding doors in the means of egress from spaces with an occupant load of 10 or less in occupancies other than Group H.

1008.1.4.1 REVOLVING DOORS

IBC 2009 revised section 1008.1.4.1 to restrict the use of revolving doors as part of an accessible route.

1008.1.4.4 ACCESS-CONTROLLED EGRESS DOORS

In IBC 2006, the entrance doors in a means of egress in Group A, B, E, M, R-1 and R-2 occupancies were permitted to be equipped with an approved entrance and egress access control system.

IBC 2009 section 1008.1.4.4 added Group I-2 occupancy to the list of occupancies above where entrance doors are permitted to be equipped with an approved entrance and egress access control system.

IBC 2009 added new conditions where the use of bolt locks is permitted in the means of egress.

1008.1.9.4 BOLT LOCKS.

IBC 2009 added new exceptions to the restriction of the use of bolt locks in the means of egress.

According to IBC 2009 section 1008.1.9.4, manually operated edge or surface mounted bolts are permitted to be used on the inactive leaf where the pair of doors serves an occupant load of less than 50 persons in Group B, F or S occupancies. The inactive leaf shall not have doorknobs, panic bars or similar operating hardware.

If the pair of doors serves an occupant load more than 50 persons in Group B, F or S occupancies, the building must be sprinklered and the inactive leaf must not be needed to meet egress width requirements in order for the inactive door to receive manually operated edge or surface mounted bolts.

Another exception provided for the use of bolt locks is in Group I-2 occupancy. According to IBC 2009 section 1008.1.9.4, self latching edge or surface mounted bolts are permitted to be used on the inactive leaf where the pair of doors serves patient care rooms in a Group I-2 occupancy and where the inactive leaf is not needed to meet egress width requirements. The inactive leaf shall not have doorknobs, panic bars or similar operating hardware.

1008.1.9.6 SPECIAL LOCKING ARRANGEMENTS IN GROUP I-2.

IBC 2009 added a new section to address the specialized delayed egress locking requirements of Group I-2 occupancy.

According to the new section 1008.1.9.6, approved delayed egress locks are permitted in a Group I-2 occupancy where the clinical needs of persons receiving care require such locking. The requirement for the building to have sprinklers or smoke or heat detection systems are the same as the standard delayed egress requirements of section 1008.1.9.7. However, the unlocking requirements for the delayed egress locking listed in section 1008.1.9.6 are specific to Group I-2 occupancies.

1008.1.9.8 ELECTROMAGNETICALLY LOCKED EGRESS DOORS

In IBC 2009, electromagnetically locked egress doors have been addressed for the first time in the new section 1008.1.9.8.

In Group A, B, E, M, R-1 and R-2 occupancies, doors without panic hardware requirement and tenant doors are permitted to be electromagnetically locked. The lock shall be equipped with listed hardware with a built-in switch that is affixed to the door leaf, has an obvious method of operation, can be operated with one hand, and releases the lock and unlocks the door immediately when operated. The listed hardware shall also automatically unlock the door when there is a loss of power to the hardware.

1008.1.10 PANIC AND FIRE EXIT HARDWARE

IBC 2009 section 1008.1.10 added the requirement for panic hardware to be listed in accordance with UL 305 and fire exit hardware in accordance with UL 10C and UL 305 where installed.

1009.6.1 STAIRWAY WALKING SURFACE

A newly added exception to IBC 2009 section 1009.6.1 permits openings in stair walking surfaces that do not permit the passage of a 1/2 inch diameter sphere. Elongated openings shall be placed with the long dimension perpendicular to the direction of travel.

1009.12 HANDRAILS

IBC 2006 did not require handrails within dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies where a change in room elevation was only one riser.

IBC 2009 section 1009.12 increased the exception for the handrail requirement to three or fewer risers. Handrails are now only required within dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies where a change in room elevation is four risers or more.

Under certain conditions IBC 2009 permits the use of handrails with a perimeter greater than 6-1/4 inches.

1012.3 HANDRAIL GRASPABILITY

IBC 2009 section 1012.3 introduced a new Type II handrail classification for handrails with a perimeter greater than the 6-1/4 inches limit that can be used in a Group R-3 occupancy, within dwelling units in a Group R-2 occupancy or in a Group U occupancy accessory to a Group R-3 or to individual dwelling units in a R-2 occupancy. Specific set of requirements are outlined in the section for Type II handrails.

1013.3 OPENING LIMITATIONS

IBC 2006 required that guards not have openings which allow the passage of a 4 inches sphere in diameter up to a height of 34 inches. From the height of 34 inches to 42 inches, an 8 inches sphere in diameter was not allowed to pass through an opening.

IBC 2009 section 1013.3 revised the previous 8 inches sphere in diameter limitation to 4-3/8 inches sphere in diameter, this time from a height of 36 inches to 42 inches.

1015.1 EXITS OR EXIT ACCESS DOORWAYS FROM SPACES

IBC 2006 permitted the use of one means of egress in a Group R occupancy if the occupant load of the space was 10 or less.

IBC 2009 section 1015.1 increased the maximum occupant load limit to 20 for one means of egress within and from individual dwelling units in Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

1018.4 DEAD ENDS

IBC 2006 permitted the maximum length of dead-end corridors to be 50 feet (the standard maximum is 20 feet) in sprinklered buildings in Group B and F occupancies.

IBC 2009 revised section 1018.4 to also increase the maximum length of dead-end corridors to 50 feet in sprinklered buildings in Group E, I-1, M, R-1, R-2, R-4, S and U occupancies.

1022.8 FLOOR IDENTIFICATION SIGNS

IBC 2009 section 1022.8 added the requirement to provide floor level identification signs in tactile characters complying with ICC/ANSI A117.1 (2003) at each floor landing next to the door leading from the exit enclosure into the corridor.

The revised section also lists the design requirements for the floor level identification signs.

IBC 2009 requires the use of luminous egress path markings in various occupancy groups with special provisions.

1024 LUMINOUS EGRESS PATH MARKINGS

IBC 2009 added a new requirement to provide luminous egress path markings in the means of egress.

According to the new IBC 2009 section 1024, approved luminous egress path markings shall be provided in buildings in Group A, B, E, I, M and R-1 having occupied floors more than 75 feet above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access. IBC 2009 also provides exceptions and detailed requirements for the luminous markings in this section.

1026.2 USE IN A MEANS OF EGRESS

IBC 2006 restricted the use of exterior exit ramps and stairways as an element of a required means of egress for Group I-2 occupancies.

IBC 2009 revised section 1026.2 to restrict only the use of exterior exit stairways for means of egress in Group I-2 occupancies.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

IBC 2006 to IBC 2009

2009 IBC Chapter 34 allow alternative compliance if work in accordance with IEBC

http://www.icclabc.org/uploads/Structural_Committee_-_Summary_2009_IBC_Ch_34_Existing_Structures.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

Delete

..........


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 30, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I'm missing SBC 1997 already.


I can really feel your pain ---- Left the safe cozy enviroment of Building Codes for the SE a little over 8 years ago....


----------



## brudgers (Jun 30, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> IBC 2006 to IBC 20092009 IBC Chapter 34 allow alternative compliance if work in accordance with IEBC
> 
> http://www.icclabc.org/uploads/Structural_Committee_-_Summary_2009_IBC_Ch_34_Existing_Structures.pdf


 That's big. Thanx.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 30, 2011)

> 1022.8 FLOOR IDENTIFICATION SIGNSIBC 2009 section 1022.8 added the requirement to provide floor level identification signs in tactile characters complying with ICC/ANSI A117.1 (2003) at each floor landing next to the door leading from the exit enclosure into the corridor.
> 
> The revised section also lists the design requirements for the floor level identification signs.
> 
> ...


And people thought guys like Manny (CA) and I were crazy for always proposing these


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 30, 2011)

Beyond the IBC provisions for Luminous Egress Path Markings in high-rise buildings, the 2009 IFC made them retroactive to existing high-rise buildings!


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN IBC 2009 RELATED TO FIRE PROTECTION SYSTEMS

important changes in IBC 2009, Chapter 7, Fire and Smoke Protection Features were highlighted. These changes were related to passive fire protection systems such as fire barriers, fire walls and fire-resistance rated exterior walls.

Requirements for active fire protection, which includes systems such as automatic sprinklers, standpipe systems and fire alarms, are specified in Chapter 9, Fire Protection Systems.

The definition of the fire area is revised in IBC 2009 to include unenclosed areas of the building that are within the projection of the roof or floor above.

FIRE AREA

The square footage of a fire area is a factor in determining the fire protection requirements of a building. Other factors include the occupant load of the fire area or proximity of the fire area to a level of exit discharge.

In the previous IBC 2006, a fire area was defined as “the aggregate floor area enclosed and bounded by fire walls, fire barriers, exterior walls or fire-resistance-rated horizontal assemblies of a building”. This definition did not address whether unenclosed building areas should be included in the calculation of the square footage of the fire area.

IBC 2009 provided clarification to this issue by revising the definition of the fire area. According to Section 902.1, “Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above.”

GROUP E

In IBC 2006, automatic sprinkler systems were required in Group E fire areas greater than 20,000 square feet. This threshold was higher than most other occupancies such as Group F1, M and S1.

The threshold to provide sprinklers in Group E fire areas was reduced in IBC 2009 in order to provide increased life safety and property protection in educational facilities. According to the revised Section 903.2.3, an automatic fire sprinkler system must be provided “throughout all Group E fire areas greater than 12,000 square feet”.

According to IBC 2009, a Group S-2 enclosed parking garage is not required to have sprinklers if the fire area does not exceed the newly established threshold and is not located beneath other occupancy groups.

GROUP S-2 ENCLOSED PARKING GARAGES

According to IBC 2006, an automatic sprinkler system must be provided throughout the building when a fire area of a Group S-1 occupancy exceeds 12,000 square feet.

However, a building classified as an enclosed parking garage, which is a lower hazard Group S-2 occupancy, is required to be sprinklered regardless of the size of the fire area.

In order to address the inconsistency of a more restrictive requirement for a less hazardous occupancy, IBC 2009 established a threshold for Group S-2 enclosed parking garages.

According to the revised Section 903.2.10, sprinklers are not required if the fire area of the enclosed parking garage does not exceed 12,000 square feet, provided that the garage is not located beneath other groups. See Section 903.2.10 for exceptions.

BALCONIES AND DECKS

In IBC 2006, sprinkler protection was required for “exterior balconies, decks and ground floor patios of dwelling units where the building is of Type V construction”.

IBC 2009 revised this requirement based on a concern voiced by the National Fire Sprinkler Association that a sprinkler will not operate properly without a roof to collect the heat and activate it, and may even decrease the reliability of the sprinkler system as a whole.

According to the revised Section 903.3.1.2.1, sprinkler protection must be provided only when there is a roof or deck above the exterior balcony, deck and ground floor patio.

Coverage requirements for hose connections in covered mall buildings are revised in IBC 2009.

COVERED MALL BUILDINGS

IBC 2009 revised the requirements for the design of standpipe systems and location of hose connections in covered mall buildings.

The revised Section 905.3.3 newly established a pressure level for the standpipe system by requiring it to be designed “not to exceed a 50 pounds per square inch (psi) (345 kPa) residual pressure loss with a flow of 250 gallons per minute (946.4 L/min) from the fire department connection to the hydraulically most remote hose connection”.

Another change was made to the coverage requirements for hose connections. According to Section 905.3.3, hose connections must be located so that the distance between a hose connection and any portion of a tenant space does not exceed 200 feet.

PORTABLE FIRE EXTINGUISHERS

IBC 2009 for the first time established requirements for portable fire extinguishers with the new Section 906. As done with various other sections of IBC, text from the International Fire Code (IFC) is used.

This change will allow jurisdictions, which do not adopt the IFC, to require for portable fire extinguishers without the need to make state/local amendments to the IBC.

IBC 2009 reduced the maximum sound pressure level for audible alarm notification appliances to 110 dBA to lower the risk of noise induced hearing loss.

FIRE ALARM AND DETECTION SYSTEMS

Section 907, which covers fire alarm systems and their components, has been significantly reorganized in IBC 2009. Various technical revisions were also made to the code; some applied proper use of terminology, while others addressed changes in NFPA 72: National Fire Alarm Code.

One of the changes in this section revised the maximum sound pressure level for audible alarm notification appliances. In IBC 2006, the maximum sound pressure level was 120 dBA, which is a "painful" noise level according to the American Speech-Language-Hearing Association.

In order to reduce the risk of noise induced hearing loss, Section 907.5.2.1.2 revised the maximum sound pressure level to 110 dBA.

FIRE COMMAND CENTER

IBC 2009 reorganized and modified Section 911 which establishes the requirements for the fire command center.

In order to provide added work space for the emergency responders, the minimum size of the fire command center was increased from 96 square feet (with a minimum dimension of 8 feet) in IBC 2006 to 200 square feet (with a minimum dimension of 10 feet) in IBC 2009, Section 911.1.3.

Additionally, a fire command center is now required to include schematic building plans indicating the location of fire walls, fire barriers, fire partitions, smoke barriers and smoke partitions; an elevator fire recall switch in accordance with ASME A17.1; and elevator emergency or standby power selector switches, where emergency or standby power is provided.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN IBC 2009 RELATED TO FIRE AND SMOKE PROTECTION

 fire and smoke protection in the new International Building Code, 2009 Edition (IBC 2009).

on and maintenance of your buildings.

IBC 2009 requires the marking and identification of fire and smoke barriers to ensure penetrations are protected.

MARKING AND IDENTIFICATION OF FIRE BARRIERS

IBC 2009 added a new section that requires the permanent marking and identification of fire walls, fire barriers, fire partitions, smoke barriers and smoke partitions or any other wall required to have protected openings or penetrations (a requirement that used to be part of SBCCI’s Standard Building Code).

The new section 703.6 provides specific set of requirements on the location, size and wording of these markings.

SPRAYED FIRE-RESISTANT MATERIALS

IBC 2009 added new requirements for the installation of sprayed fire-resistant materials (SFRM) applied to structural members.

The new section 704.13 addresses the fire resistance rating, surface condition, temperature and finished condition requirements for SFRMs.

IBC 2009 also revised SFRM special inspection requirements in section 1704.12 and minimum bond strength requirements for high-rise buildings in section 403.2.4.

EXTERIOR WALL PROJECTIONS

For exterior wall projections such as eave overhangs or balconies, IBC 2006 required the maximum projection distance to be the lesser one of the following two methods:

• Point one-third the distance to the lot line from an assumed vertical plane located where protected openings are required; and

• 12 inches into areas where openings are prohibited.

IBC 2009 revised section 705.2 for the first method, requiring the distance to be measured from the exterior face of the wall in lieu of the assumed vertical plane of the opening.

IBC 2009 also added a third method to determine the maximum projection distance (the lesser distance of the three must be used). According to the revised section 705.2, the third method is:

• Point one-half the distance from the exterior face of the wall to the lot line where all openings in the exterior wall are permitted to be unprotected or the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system.

IBC 2009 revised the fire-resistance rating requirement for exterior walls.

EXTERIOR WALL FIRE RESISTANCE RATINGS

The requirement that determines the side of the exterior wall to receive rating for exposure to fire is revised in IBC 2009.

According to the revised section 705.5, an exterior wall, which is required to be fire-resistance rated, must be rated for exposure to fire from the inside if the fire separation distance is greater then 10 feet (the distance was 'greater than 5 feet' in IBC 2006).

If the fire separation distance is less than or equal to 10 feet, then the fire-resistance rated exterior wall is required to be rated for exposure to fire from both sides.

EXTERIOR WALL ALLOWABLE AREA OF OPENING

IBC 2009 revised Table 705.8 that specifies the maximum area of exterior wall openings based on fire separation distance and degree of opening protection.

Although the opening percentage values in the table have not changed from IBC 2006, the fire separation distance ranges which determine what category the exterior wall falls into -for the permitted opening percentage- have changed.

For example, the fire separation distance wording is revised from 'greater than 5 to 10 (feet)' to '5 to less than 10 (feet)', which means that a fire separation distance of 5 feet now falls into a different opening percentage category.

FIRE WALL OPENINGS

IBC 2009 revised section 706.8, and increased the maximum opening area in a fire wall from 120 square feet (in IBC 2006) to 156 square feet.

The requirement that limits the aggregate width of openings at any floor level to maximum 25% of the length of the wall has not changed.

Additionally, each opening is still required to be protected in accordance with section 715.4 which specifies the rating requirements for fire doors and shutter assemblies.

ELEVATOR LOBBY

IBC 2006 required an enclosed elevator lobby at each floor where an elevator shaft enclosure connects more than three stories.

One of the exceptions to this requirement was if the building was protected by an automatic sprinkler system, enclosed elevator lobbies were not required. However, Group I-3 occupancies and high-rise buildings were not permitted to be exempt from this requirement even if they were sprinklered.

IBC 2009 revised section 708.14.1, and added Group I-2 occupancies to the list of occupancies and building types listed above that are exempt from the sprinkler exception.

IBC 2009 revised the pressurization requirements for elevator hoistways. Elevator hoistway pressurization can be used as an alternative to enclosed elevator lobbies.

ELEVATOR HOISTWAY PRESSURIZATION REQUIREMENTS

IBC 2009 increased the positive pressure requirements of elevator hoistways where pressurization is provided in lieu of enclosed elevator lobbies.

According to section 708.14.2.1, a minimum positive pressure of 0.10 inches of water (0.04 in IBC 2006) and a maximum positive pressure of 0.25 inches of water (0.06 in IBC 2006) is required to be maintained in pressurized elevator hoistways.

SMOKE BARRIER OPENINGS

IBC 2006 provided a specific set of requirements for doors installed across corridors in Group I-2 occupancies. According to these requirements, undercuts were not permitted in these doors.

IBC 2009 revised section 710.5 which now permits doors installed across corridors in Group I-2 occupancies to have undercuts up to 3/4 inches.

EXTERIOR CURTAIN WALLS

IBC 2006 required the voids created at the intersection of exterior curtain walls and fire-resistance rated floor/ceiling assemblies to be sealed by an approved system to prevent the interior spread of fire.

IBC 2009 added a new section to address the voids created at the intersection of exterior curtain walls and non-rated floor/ceiling assemblies. According to the new section 714.4.1, the void is required to be sealed with an approved material or system to retard the interior spread of fire and hot gases between stories.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN IBC 2009 RELATED TO USE

AND OCCUPANCY CLASSIFICATION

Important changes in Chapter 3 of the 2009 International Building Code (IBC 2009), which regulates the classification of buildings and structures as to use and occupancy.

Changes covered in the article are related to Business Group B, High-hazard Group H, Institutional Group I, and Residential Group R occupancies.

IBC 2009 added new life safety requirements for ambulatory health care facilities, which provide medical care on a less than 24-hour basis to individuals who are rendered incapable of self-preservation.

BUSINESS GROUP B

Section 304.1 Business Group B

IBC 2009 made various changes to increase the life safety requirements for ambulatory health care facilities. These facilities provide medical care on a less than 24-hour basis (patients walk in and out the same day) to individuals who are rendered incapable of self-preservation.

IBC 2009, Section 304.1 added ambulatory health care facilities under Group B occupancy. While this did not change the occupancy classification of these facilities, it differentiated ambulatory health care facilities from clinic-outpatient facilities (where individuals are not rendered incapable of self-preservation), which is also a Group B occupancy.

With this differentiation, new life safety requirements—sprinklers, fire alarms and smoke barriers—were added to the new Section 422.

HIGH-HAZARD GROUP H

Section 307.1 High-hazard Group H

A building or structure in which materials constituting a physical or health hazard in quantities in excess of those allowed in control areas, based on the maximum allowable quantity limits as set forth in the code, are manufactured, processed, generated or stored are classified as High-hazard Group H occupancy, and must meet the requirements of Section 307, Section 415 and the International Fire Code (IFC).

IBC 2009, Section 307.1 added an exception to Group H occupancy, stating that “hazardous materials stored or used on top of roofs or canopies,” such as hydrogen fueling stations, must be classified as outdoor storage or use, and must comply with IFC.

IBC 2009 removed a provision which permitted Group I-2 facilities to be classified as Group R-3 or comply with IRC based on the number of patients served.

INSTITUTIONAL GROUP I

Section 308.3 Group I-2

IBC 2009, Section 308.3 removed the provision which permitted Group I-2 facilities with five or fewer persons to be classified as Group R-3 or comply with the International Residential Code (IRC).

While the new code section no longer establishes a threshold for the number of patients for change of occupancy, the newly added definitions for child care facilities and nursing homes, as used in this section, include a threshold of more than five patients.

Section 308.5 Group I-4

Adult care facilities, which provide “accommodations for less than 24 hours for more than five unrelated adults and provide supervision and personal care services”, are classified as Group I-4 occupancies according to IBC.

In IBC 2006, an exception required this classification to be Group A-3 occupancy in adult care facilities where the occupants are capable of responding to an emergency situation without physical assistance from the staff.

IBC 2009, Section 308.5.1 revised this exception and changed the classification to Group R-3 occupancy.

IBC 2009 permits bed-and-breakfast establishments to be constructed in accordance with Group R-3 occupancy.

RESIDENTIAL GROUP R

Section 310.1 Residential Group R

IBC classifies facilities where occupants are primarily transient (dwelling/sleeping units are occupied for not more than 30 days) in nature, such as hotels and motels, as Group R-1 occupancies.

IBC 2009 Section 310.1 added a new requirement which permits congregate living facilities (where residents share bathroom and/or kitchen facilities, such as bed-and-breakfasts) with 10 or fewer occupants to comply with the construction requirements for Group R-3.

IBC 2009, Section 310.1 also added live/work units under Group R-2 occupancy. A live/work unit is defined as defined as “a dwelling unit or sleeping unit in which a significant portion of the space includes a nonresidential use that is operated by the tenant.” Detailed requirements for live/work units have also been established for the first time in IBC 2009, Section 419.

Another change was made for Group R-4 occupancies, which include “residential care/assisted living facilities including more than five but not more than 16 occupants, excluding staff.”

While IBC 2006 permitted Group R-4 occupancies to meet the requirements of IRC, IBC 2009, Section 310.1 now requires Group R-4 occupancies to be protected by an automatic sprinkler system if IRC requirements are going to be followed for construction.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN IBC 2009 RELATED TO

HIGH-RISE BUILDINGS

The 2009 International Building Code includes many significant changes for the design of high-rise buildings, which are defined in the Code as buildings "with an occupied floor located more than 75 feet above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access."

High-rise buildings and skyscrapers fill the skyline in New York City. New changes in IBC 2009 aim to improve the life safety of high-rise building occupants.

CONSTRUCTION

Structural Integrity of Exit Enclosures and Elevator Hoistway Enclosures

To protect the structural integrity of exit and elevator hoistway enclosures from blasts, impacts or projectiles during fire, IBC 2009 for the first time added impact-resistance requirements for wall assemblies of these enclosures. The new requirement applies to buildings that are more than 420 feet in building height and high-rise buildings of occupancy category III or IV (see Section 1604.5 for occupancy category).

According to new Section 403.2.3, the wall assembly must have a minimum Soft Body Impact Classification Level 2, as tested according to ASTM C 1629/C 1629M.

Additionally, the face of the wall assembly that is not exposed to the interior of the enclosure -the outer face- is required to incorporate one of the following:

• A minimum of two layers of impact-resistant construction board, each with a minimum Hard Body Impact Classification Level 2

• One layer of impact-resistant construction material with a minimum Hard Body Impact Classification Level 3

• Multiple layers of any material, tested in tandem, with a minimum Hard Body Impact Classification Level 3

While concrete or masonry walls are considered to satisfy the structural integrity requirements of exit and elevator hoistway enclosures, any other wall assembly which provides impact resistance equal to the requirements of the new section for Hard Body Impact Classification Level 3 is also permitted to be used.

Sprayed Fire-resistant Materials

IBC 2009 added new minimum bond strength requirements for sprayed fire-resistant materials (SFRM) in high-rise buildings in order to reduce the risk of dislodgement during high risk fires.

According to new Section 403.2.4, the minimum bond strength for SFRM is 430 psf in high-rise buildings up to 420 feet in height above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access, and 1,000 psf in buildings with a height greater than 420 feet.

Redundancy of the automatic sprinkler system in high-rise buildings is increased with new requirements in IBC 2009.

AUTOMATIC SPRINKLER SYSTEM

Number of Sprinkler Risers and System Design

To increase the redundancy of active fire protection systems, IBC 2009 added new requirements for sprinkler risers in high-rise buildings that are more than 420 feet in building height.

According to new Section 403.3.1, each sprinkler zone is required to be supplied by a minimum of two risers. Additionally, each riser must supply sprinklers located on alternate floors, and if more than two risers supply a zone, "sprinklers on adjacent floors shall not be supplied from the same riser."

Water Supply to Required Fire Pumps

Another redundancy was added to the water supply of fire pumps in high-rise buildings.

According to new Section 403.3.2, "required fire pumps shall be supplied by connections to a minimum of two water mains located in different streets." While separate supply piping is required between each connection to the water main and pump, each connection and supply piping must be sized to provide sufficient flow and pressure to operate the pumps.

An exception is provided for having two connections to the same water main if the main is valved and permits the interruption to be isolated so that the supply of water will continue to the required fire pump.

IBC 2009 now requires emergency responder radio coverage to be provided in high-rise buildings in accordance with IFC 2009.

EMERGENCY SYSTEMS

Emergency Responder Radio Coverage

The use of radio communications by emergency responders in high-rise buildings is generally adversely affected by the lack of signal coverage and interferences. Therefore, previously in IBC 2006, a wired two-way communication system for emergency responders use was required in high-rise buildings. The system was used for communication between a fire command center and elevators, elevator lobbies, emergency and standby power rooms, fire pump rooms, areas of refuge and inside enclosed exit stairways.

The use of two-way communication by emergency responders created issues related to safety and operational efficiency during emergencies. To address these issues, IBC 2009, Section 403.4.4 now requires emergency responder radio coverage to be provided in high-rise buildings in accordance with Section 510 of the 2009 International Fire Code (IFC 2009).

While IFC 2009, Section 510 specifies the required radio signal strength for emergency responder radio coverage, Appendix J -which is non-mandatory unless adopted by the jurisdiction- provides technical requirements for the design of the emergency responder radio coverage system including amplification systems, signal boosters and testing requirements.

Smoke Removal

IBC 2009 added a new requirement to facilitate smoke removal in post-fire salvage and overhaul operations in high-rise buildings.

According to new Section 403.4.6, the building must have either natural or mechanical ventilation for smoke removal. The natural ventilation must be provided by "easily identifiable, manually operable windows or panels” distributed at maximum 50-foot intervals around the perimeter of each floor with a minimum area of 40 square feet per 50 linear feet of perimeter. Exceptions include Group R-1 occupancies which have a lower venting area requirement and the use of fixed windows “provided that the glazing can be cleared by fire fighters."

The option to use mechanical ventilation for smoke removal in high-rise buildings requires air handling equipment to provide "one exhaust air change every 15 minutes for the area involved." Additionally, “return and exhaust air shall be moved directly to the outside without recirculation to other portions of the building."

As a third option, Section 403.4.6 also permits "any other approved design that will produce equivalent results" for smoke removal in high-rise buildings.

Emergency Power Loads

While IBC 2006 classified electrically powered fire pumps as standby power loads, IBC 2009, Section 403.4.8.1 moved electrically powered fire pumps under emergency power loads.

The change was made to provide correlation with referenced standards NFPA 20 Standard for the Installation of Stationary Fire Pumps for Fire Protection, 2007 and NFPA 110, Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems, 2005.

According to NFPA 20, Section 9.6.2.1, on-site generator systems that are used to supply power to fire pump motors are required to meet the requirements of Level 1, Type 10, Class X of NFPA 110. And according to NFPA 110, Table 4.1(b), a Type 10 Emergency Power Supply System (EPSS) is required to provide a source of electrical power within 10 seconds, thereby classifying electrically powered fire pumps as emergency power loads.

A new remoteness requirement for exit stairway enclosures in high-rise buildings is added in IBC 2009.

MEANS OF EGRESS AND EVACUATION

Remoteness of Exit Stairway Enclosures

IBC has long included separation requirements for exits and exit access doorways to ensure that they are not clustered together. These requirements have not changed in IBC 2009 (see Section 1015.2.1).

However, while these requirements establish a minimum distance between the doors of exits and exit access doorways, they do not always guarantee sufficient remoteness between exit stairway enclosures. For example, two stairway enclosures with doors facing opposite sides that are interconnected by a rated corridor may satisfy the separation requirement in terms of travel distance but may actually be located in close proximity to each other.

To address this issue, IBC 2009 added a new remoteness requirement for exit stairway enclosures in high-rise buildings. According to Section 403.5.1, required exit stairway enclosures must be separated "by a distance not less than 30 feet or not less than one-fourth of the length of the maximum overall diagonal dimension of the building or area to be served, whichever is less." However, unlike the separation requirements of Section 1015.2.1, the distance must be measured in a straight line between the nearest points of the enclosures.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

Additional Exit Stairway

During a fire where full evacuation of a building is required, the egress capacity may be reduced by firefighters using one of the egress stairways for ongoing firefighting operations.

To ensure sufficient egress capacity is maintained in significantly tall buildings where full evacuation takes a longer time, IBC 2009 added a new requirement to provide an additional stairway. According to Section 403.5.2, one additional exit stairway, in addition to the minimum number of exits required by Section 1021.1, must be provided in buildings that are more than 420 feet in building height.

Group R-2 occupancy, which is considered to have a low occupant load, is exempt from this requirement. The additional exit stairway is also not required if the building is equipped with occupant self-evacuation elevators. Additionally, any combination of the stairways -with one removed for firefighters use- must provide the minimum total width required by Section 1005.1.

Luminous Egress Path Markings

IBC 2009, Section 403.5.5 added a new requirement to provide luminous egress path markings "in accordance with Section 1024", which requires high-rise buildings in Group A, B, E, I, M and R-1 to install luminous egress path markings showing the exit path. The luminous markings must be provided in exit enclosures, including vertical exit enclosures and exit passageways

Detailed requirements and exceptions for the luminous markings are also included in Section 1024.

IBC 2009 requires at least one fire service access elevator in buildings with an occupied floor more than 120 feet above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access.

ELEVATORS

Fire Service Access Elevator

IBC 2009, Section 403.6.1 added a new requirement to provide at least one fire service access elevator in buildings with an occupied floor more than 120 feet above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access. The intention of the requirement is to provide a reasonably safe means to access a staging area near the fire for firefighting operations.

Specific requirements for the elevator, including the requirement for the elevator to open into a rated elevator lobby and have direct access to an exit enclosure through the lobby, are provided in Section 3007.

Occupant Evacuation Elevators

IBC 2009, Section 403.6.2 now permits passenger elevators, installed in accordance to Section 3008, to be used for occupant self-evacuation in high-rise buildings. Section 3008 provides specific requirements for occupant evacuation elevators including special provisions for the elevator lobby and signage.

While the use of occupant evacuation elevators is not mandated, they may be voluntarily installed to provide an additional means of egress for occupants in high-rise buildings, and to be exempt from the requirement to provide an additional exit stairway as required by Section 403.5.2.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN IBC 2009 RELATED TO HEALTH CARE OCCUPANCIES

AMBULATORY HEALTH CARE FACILITIES

IBC 2009 section 304.1 added ambulatory health care facilities to the Business Group B occupancy classification.

Previously, IBC and IFC did not have sprinkler requirements specific to Group B occupancy. However, because individuals receiving treatment in ambulatory health care facilities are rendered incapable of self-preservation, a new, specific requirement to provide automatic sprinkler systems in Group B ambulatory health care facilities was added in IBC 2009.

According to IBC 2009 section 903.2.2, fire areas containing a Group B ambulatory health care facility occupancy must have an automatic sprinkler system installed when four or more patients are incapable of self- preservation or one or more patients who are incapable of self- preservation are located at other than the level of exit discharge.

ELEVATOR LOBBY

IBC 2006 required an enclosed elevator lobby at each floor where an elevator shaft enclosure connects more than three stories.

One of the exceptions to this requirement was that if the building was sprinklered, elevator lobbies were not required to be enclosed. However, Group I-3 occupancies and high-rise buildings were outside the scope of this exception.

IBC 2009 section 708.14.1 added Group I-2 occupancy to the previously listed occupancies and building types. Now, I-2 occupancies also cannot apply the exception provided to sprinklered buildings for the requirement to provide enclosed elevator lobbies.

Specific set of requirements for portable fire extinguishers are now part of IBC 2009.

PORTABLE FIRE EXTINGUISHERS

In IBC 2006, portable fire extinguishers were outside the scope of the building code. The International Fire Code 2006 was referenced in the IBC for the requirements of fire extinguishers.

To ensure that the IBC provides a complete package of requirements as a stand-alone code, portable fire extinguisher requirements were added to IBC 2009.

According to IBC 2009 section 906.1, portable fire extinguishers must be provided in Group I occupancies in addition to Group A, B, E, F, H, M, R-1, R-2, R-4 and S occupancies. Specific set of requirements and exceptions to this requirement are also provided in this section.

Although part of the IBC 2009, these requirements are maintained by the International Fire Code Development Committee.

ACCESS-CONTROLLED EGRESS DOORS

In IBC 2006, entrance doors in a means of egress in Group A, B, E, M, R-1 and R-2 occupancies were permitted to be equipped with an approved entrance and egress access control system.

IBC 2009 section 1008.1.4.4 added Group I-2 occupancy to the list of occupancies above where entrance doors are permitted to be equipped with an approved entrance and egress access control system.

BOLT LOCKS IN PATIENT ROOMS

IBC 2009 added a new exception to the restriction of the use of bolt locks in the means of egress in Group I-2 occupancies.

According to IBC 2009 section 1008.1.9.4, self latching edge or surface mounted bolts are permitted to be used on the inactive leaf where the pair of doors serves patient care rooms in a Group I-2 occupancy and where the inactive leaf is not needed to meet egress width requirements. The inactive leaf is not permitted to have doorknobs, panic bars or similar operating hardware.

SPECIAL LOCKING ARRANGEMENTS IN GROUP I-2

IBC 2009 added a new section to address the specialized delayed egress locking requirements of Group I-2 occupancies.

According to the new section 1008.1.9.6, approved delayed egress locks are permitted in a Group I-2 occupancy where the clinical needs of persons receiving care require such locking. The requirement for the building to have sprinklers or smoke or heat detection systems are the same as the standard delayed egress requirements of section 1008.1.9.7. However, the unlocking requirements for the delayed egress locking listed in section 1008.1.9.6 are specific to Group I-2 occupancies

Doors to sleeping units in Group I-2 facilities that meet certain specifications are exempt from the room side maneuvering clearance requirements for accessibility in IBC 2009.

ACCESSIBLE DOORS

IBC 2009 section 1107.3 added a new exception to the accessible space requirements in sleeping units.

According to IBC 2009 section 1107.3, doors to sleeping units in Group I-2 facilities that are a minimum of 44 inches in width, are exempt from the room side maneuvering clearance requirements of ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003.

AIR MOVEMENT IN CORRIDORS

According to IBC 2009, as well as previous editions, corridors in means of egress are not permitted to serve as supply, return, exhaust, relief or ventilation air ducts.

IBC 2009 added a new exception to the restriction of air movement in corridors. According to the new exception in section 1018.5, incidental air movement from pressurized rooms within health care facilities is outside the restriction of air movement in corridors, provided that the corridor is not the primary source of supply or return to the room.

EXTERIOR EXIT RAMP AS A MEANS OF EGRESS

IBC 2006 restricted the use of exterior exit ramps and stairways as an element of a required means of egress for Group I-2 occupancies.

IBC 2009 revised section 1026.2 to restrict only the use of exterior exit stairways for means of egress in Group I-2 occupancies.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 30, 2011)

SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN IBC 2009 RELATED TO ACCESSIBILITY

LIVE/WORK UNITS

Specific requirements for live/work units -including accessibility- are established for the first time in IBC 2009.

Under the new Section 419 in IBC 2009, a live/work unit is defined as a dwelling unit or sleeping unit in which a significant portion of the space includes a nonresidential use that is operated by the tenant.

Although live/work units are not considered mixed occupancies and are classified as Group R-2 occupancies, residential and nonresidential uses have different requirements when it comes to accessibility.

According to the new Section 1103.2.13, the portion of the live/work unit utilized for nonresidential use must be accessible, while the residential portion of the unit must be evaluated separately according to the accessibility requirements of Group R-2 occupancies.

VAN SPACES

Accessible van parking spaces are required to have a minimum vertical clearance of 98 inches according to ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003, Section 502.6. The intention behind this requirement is to provide additional vertical clearance for van spaces in places of public accommodation, a requirement also found in ADA Accessibility Guidelines, Section 502.5.

However, this provision created an additional cost in private parking garages in Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies. To address this concern, IBC 2009, Section 1106.5 added a new exception to the height requirement for accessible van spaces.

According to the new exception, accessible van spaces located within private garages in Group R-2 and R-3 occupancies are permitted to have vehicular routes, entrances, parking spaces and access aisles with a vertical clearance of 84 inches. Accessible van spaces serving other conditions are still required to provide the minimum 98 inches vertical clearance as required by ICC/ANSI A117.1.

According to the new IBC 2009, accessible passenger loading zones are required in mechanical access parking garages.

MECHANICAL PARKING

Mechanical access parking garages use motorized devices to stack multiple vehicles in order to increase the capacity of the garage.

Vehicle drop-off and pick-up functions in these garages are generally similar to valet parking arrangements which require accessible passenger loading zones. The new Section 1106.7.4 in IBC 2009 now requires passenger loading zones in mechanical access parking garages as well.

This change is consistent with the requirements of ADA Accessibility Guidelines Section 209.5. Additionally, technical requirements for accessible passenger loading zones are specified in ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003, Section 503.

DOORS IN I-2 SLEEPING UNITS

In order to be part of an accessible route, doors are required to have certain maneuvering clearances. These clearances, which vary depending on the direction of approach and door swing, are specified in ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003, Section 404.2.3.

While the previous 1998 edition of ICC/ANSI A117.1 provided an exception to this requirement in hospital bedroom doors in Section 404.2.4, the latest 2003 edition removed this exception. Only existing doors to hospital patient sleeping rooms were exempt according to ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003, Section 1002.5.

With the code development committee’s concern that this would increase hospital construction costs, the exception was brought back in IBC 2009. According to Section 1107.3, doors to sleeping units in Group I-2 facilities that are minimum 44 inches wide are exempt from the maneuvering clearance requirements at the room side.

IBC 2009 includes new requirements for bathing fixtures in accessible dwelling and sleeping units which aims to provide more choices for physically disabled persons.

BATHING FIXTURES

Table 1107.6.1.1 in the previous IBC 2006 only specified the minimum number of roll-in showers for bathing fixture requirements in accessible dwelling and sleeping units. No requirements were specified for tubs or transfer showers. This created the possibility for a facility to provide roll-in type showers in all accessible dwelling and sleeping units.

In order to offer persons with disabilities a range of options equivalent to those available to others, IBC 2009 revised Table 1107.6.1.1 to also specify the minimum required number of accessible units without roll-in showers. This change effectively prohibits all bathing fixtures to be roll-in showers, and requires more choices to be provided to physically disabled persons.

ASSEMBLY AREA SEATING

IBC 2009 added a new requirement for companion seats in assembly areas with fixed seating.

According to the new Section 1108.2.3, at least one companion seat must be provided for each wheelchair space required by Section 1108.2.2.1 (General Seating), 1108.2.2.2 (Luxury Boxes, Club Boxes and Suites) and 1108.2.2.3 (Other Boxes).

Although this requirement is also part of ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003, Section 802.7, it was added to IBC to clarify its scope.

LAVATORIES IN TOILET AND BATHING FACILITIES

IBC 2009 added a new scoping provision for lavatories with enhanced reach ranges in order to provide greater accessibility for people with dwarfism.

According to the new Section 1109.2.3, where lavatories are provided, at least 5 percent, but not less than one, must be accessible. Where the total lavatories provided in a toilet room or bathing facility is six or more, at least one lavatory with enhanced reach ranges in accordance with ICC/ANSI A117.1 must be provided.

ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003, Section 606.5 provides the technical requirements for enhanced reach range lavatories.


----------

